# ENANTIOPUS MELANOGENYS vs E. KILESA



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

What are the main differences between ENANTIOPUS MELANOGENYS "N'DOLE BAY" and E. KILESA?
I have a chance to get MELANOGENYS "N'DOLE BAY" or E. KILESA.
Any major differences in appearance or ease of care?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

There is no difference in care.

I am not familiar with the differences in Ndole bay and other melanogenys, but typically sp "kilesa" are more colourful, in my opinion.


----------



## Qaddiction (Oct 16, 2007)

I have groups of both melanogenys "Ndole" and sp. Kilesa. If I had to pick one group, it would be the kilesa. As mentioned above, no difference in care. I just prefer the appearence of the Kilesa.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Qaddiction said:


> I have groups of both melanogenys "Ndole" and sp. Kilesa. If I had to pick one group, it would be the kilesa. As mentioned above, no difference in care. I just prefer the appearence of the Kilesa.


Do you have pictures of both you can post?


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I will be putting the kilesa in a 90 gallon with 12 breeding cyps utinta. How many kilesa juveniles would you suggest to have a chance at breeding kilesa without over crowding? 6? 8? 10? 12?


----------



## Jago (Oct 5, 2007)

I had a group of 9 kilesa. They were great fish, cleanest substrate ever in their tank  Whenever I saw pics of emerald cap melanogenys I thought they looked better than the kilesa. But of course the grass is always greener....


----------



## Qaddiction (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't currently have any pictures of both groups. My Kilesa are doing great in a 125 with 2 pairs of paracyps and 4 black calvus (soon to be 1 pair). My melanogenys just aren't coloring up as well. They are in a 125 also, but with a group of Cyp Utinta and a pair of Alto sumbu dwarf. I've been thinking the Utinta may be causing the lack of color and no spawning from the melanogenys. I think tonight I am going to remove the Utinta and replace them with some Cyp micro Muppapa. The micors seem to be far less aggressive. We'll see if that works. If I can get the melanogenys to fully color up I will take a few videos and post them on you tube.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I have ordered E. kilesa and they arrive tomorrow. As I mentioned, they will be going in a 90 gallon with Cyprichromis Utintas.
I also have 4 adult petricola catfish in there as well. Do you think I should remove the catfish? The E. Kilesas will be 1.5 to 2 inches.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Got in seven E. kilesa and have them in with my Cyps. No color in them yet but it is fun to watch them sifting in the sand.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

punman said:


> I have ordered E. kilesa and they arrive tomorrow. As I mentioned, they will be going in a 90 gallon with Cyprichromis Utintas.
> I also have 4 adult petricola catfish in there as well. Do you think I should remove the catfish? The E. Kilesas will be 1.5 to 2 inches.


Hard one. The cats prob will not bully them much but they can I think kind of freak them out at night giving them little rest so they do not grow well and settle slower (well my smaller than you propose Synodontis lucipinnis did with my Enantiopus melanogenys which were larger than you propose I think). Not sure it is a great mix. I would remove the cats to be on the safe side. Maybe pop them back later when the kilesa are larger and fully coloured and can hold their own better.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Kilesas are skiddish and I think the petricolas will scare them. Heres a little vid of my Kilesas, I dont have them any more.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

The catfish have been removed, just the cyps and kilesas in the 90 gallon.


----------

